# Stocks Take Worst Losses Since 1987



## skews13 (Mar 16, 2020)

Stocks took their steepest losses since the 1987 market crash on Monday as the Dow Jones Industrial Average plunged almost 3,000 points, marking the second-worst day in its history.

The Dow plummeted by 2,997 points Monday for a loss of 12.9 percent, the steepest drop by points and its second-steepest drop by percentage in the index's history. The Dow's drop shattered records set on March 12, when the average sunk 2,352 points for a loss of 10 percent. 

The S&P 500 and Nasdaq composite plunged roughly 12 percent and 12.3 percent, respectively.

Stocks take worst losses since 1987 crash as Dow plunges nearly 3,000 points

1929, 1987, 2008, 2020. Worse recessions in country. All under Republicans.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 16, 2020)

Anyone else notice that the market started dropping more rapidly, the longer Trump talked in his presser today?


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 16, 2020)

Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2020)

Great example of why using the stock market as your sole source of retirement security is a fool's errand

This is twice in 12 years.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.


No one is celebrating asshole.

We ALL get hurt by this


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 16, 2020)

We're all gonna die anyhow. The least our liberal progressive counterparts could do is have a sense of humor about it, and quit being so fucking serious.


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Great example of why using the stock market as your sole source of retirement security is a fool's errand
> 
> This is twice in 12 years.


We experience a bear market every 7 years on average.


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.


Why? Do you need the government to wipe your ass? Better stock up on Toilet paper!!


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.


We need to liberate ourselves from addiction to this silly game.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Zander said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.
> ...



Wow...you’re an angry little person.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 16, 2020)

We need to initiate the Democrat response to the virus as soon as possible ...


----------



## Meister (Mar 16, 2020)

Buy high and sell low I always say.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2020)

JGalt said:


> We're all gonna die anyhow. The least our liberal progressive counterparts could do is have a sense of humor about it, and quit being so fucking serious.


Tell it to your parents


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2020)

Zander said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Great example of why using the stock market as your sole source of retirement security is a fool's errand
> ...


A. This is a bit more than a Bear Market

B. Exactly why putting all your retirement eggs in the SM basket is a really bad idea.

We NEED Social Security to be available and healthy


----------



## Dekster (Mar 16, 2020)

my stocks only finished less than 1% down from where they were at opening bell circuit break so I guess I did OK all things considered.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.



I was surprised that they didn't do that. I thought for sure a deal was in the works on Sunday night to shut the markets down for at least the next week or two. Maybe they'll just compromise by agreeing that Trump doesn't go anywhere near a microphone and won't talk for longer than 30 seconds.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > We're all gonna die anyhow. The least our liberal progressive counterparts could do is have a sense of humor about it, and quit being so fucking serious.
> ...



Sorry, mang. I'm not a spiritual medium.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.



They likely will in the next couple of days. Honestly, I thought it would be closed today.

Bank holiday is definitely coming.

The chickens are coming home to roost.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 16, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.



I hate to say it as a conservative, but all you Trumpers who we’re giving him kudos for the bloated market have to take your medicine. He didn’t make the market a bubble, the Fed did that, but he sure took credit for it. Dumb, very dumb.


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You're the one freaking out and calling for the stock market to be closed.  Why?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.
> ...



Actually....not everyone. Those of us who saw this coming are doing just fine, thank you.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.
> ...



They aren't ready to hear about a "bank holiday".


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



I don't disagree.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 16, 2020)

The buying opportunities created by this virus are starting to look very very appetizing.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 16, 2020)

What we need to do is hand the bankers gobs of cash,,,,worked well the first time and for Gods sake dont prosecute anyone.


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.
> ...


I agree 100%.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.
> ...



Nope.
I've got food and water, I've moved our money, and enough fire power to keep it all safe.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 16, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> I hate to say it as a conservative, but all you Trumpers who we’re giving him kudos for the bloated market have to take your medicine. He didn’t make the market a bubble, the Fed did that, but he sure took credit for it. Dumb, very dumb.



Yep. So much truth to that.

To even attempt to make it about blue helmets versus red helmets is just plain ignorance. Both sides of the party of one have been faithful trustees in a predictably failing Keynesian economic model. To try to blame one side of the false paradigm or the other is just rejecting responsibility.


----------



## Winco (Mar 16, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.



Why you continue to use this talking point?
Because you have No real response and have ZERO money in the market.

You think I want the market to fail?  WHY?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 16, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> The buying opportunities created by this virus are starting to look very very appetizing.



You’re nuts! This market hasn’t hit bottom. Whatever you are thinking about buying now that has dropped 20-30% already will be cheaper in the future. There are a few, very few long opportunities right now. The economic effects haven’t even been felt. Wait until some of these highly leveraged companies start filing bankruptcy. 

What buying opportunities do you see? Blue Apron? It was up over 50% today.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.
> ...



Govt action to protect those who aren’t at fault.  The investors shouldn’t have this exposure.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > The buying opportunities created by this virus are starting to look very very appetizing.
> ...


There are tons of deals out there...look at how low the energy sector is...if you are not researching a purchase or two you are not thinking....


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Zander said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Because people’s retirement savings are dwindling at no fault to the investors


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 16, 2020)

Winco said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.
> ...


You want Trump to fail...if it takes the market to do that...you won't lose any sleep. You are a partisan. As with any partisan any means justify the end result.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 16, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > The buying opportunities created by this virus are starting to look very very appetizing.
> ...


I don't think this situation will permit that. They are already pumping vaccines...real or imagined things like this will stabilize markets. Expect a rebound tomorrow. 'Vaccines' will be touted as a reason for stability.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...





I've got blood flow.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not the way it works. We don't get "saved" from losses due to pestilence.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 16, 2020)

Buy signal.


----------



## Winco (Mar 16, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



It doesn't take me to make trump fail.  He is doing a fine job of failing himself.
I have plenty invested ( to you this number might be 200K, to me it's more) so I truly don't want the market to fail.
The Guy is an idiot.  
When is enough enough?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Look at Home depot with spring just around the corner....


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 16, 2020)

Winco said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


mmmm...whatever you say.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

Winco said:


> It doesn't take me to make trump fail. He is doing a fine job of failing himself.


How?.....I don't see him failing at all...I see him leading and doing everything he can to get us through this....so tell me what failures are you talking about?....


----------



## Winco (Mar 16, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> mmmm...whatever you say.



Help me understand what you are trying to say?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 16, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> Buy signal.





Winco said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm...whatever you say.
> ...


I have already said everything I need to about you.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



The markets were closed after 9/11 for a week so that is the way it has worked


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



This isn't 9-11. So no, false equivalence. I'm afraid this will be worse that 2008 and there is no way to stop it.


----------



## Winco (Mar 16, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Buy signal.
> ...



I'm just trying to hold a discussion.
Can You?


----------



## Winco (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't take me to make trump fail. He is doing a fine job of failing himself.
> ...



The firing of the 2018 Pandemic Team might raise a red flag to most.  You?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 16, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Stocks took their steepest losses since the 1987 market crash on Monday as the Dow Jones Industrial Average plunged almost 3,000 points, marking the second-worst day in its history.
> 
> The Dow plummeted by 2,997 points Monday for a loss of 12.9 percent, the steepest drop by points and its second-steepest drop by percentage in the index's history. The Dow's drop shattered records set on March 12, when the average sunk 2,352 points for a loss of 10 percent.
> 
> ...



I thought today was the worst loss in HISTORY.

List of largest daily changes in the Dow Jones Industrial Average - Wikipedia


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

Winco said:


> The firing of the 2018 Pandemic Team might raise a red flag to most. You?


I don't see how...since the team in place is doing an awesome job...they have a treatment plan that is knocking this flu right out of people before it can gain strength withing the body....that is a huge development that the world except for TDS morons appreciates very much....


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Because people’s retirement savings are dwindling at no fault to the investors



The Fed encourages malinvestment.

In fact, I don't think I've ever seen a topic here on malinvestment. Hmm. I might do that since it's at the heart of the problem.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...



Legally it is.  Both were national emergencies that spurred legislation and formal government responses due to trading being affected.  

The blob said the virus that has caused thousands of deaths is out of control.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > The firing of the 2018 Pandemic Team might raise a red flag to most. You?
> ...





 

Awesome job?  Awesome con job maybe


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


looks like an ordinary day at the airport to me....


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You had better begin drafting your post of apology when this flu has run its course....because it will do just that very shortly....


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You're going to be very disappointed.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Mar 16, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Stocks took their steepest losses since the 1987 market crash on Monday as the Dow Jones Industrial Average plunged almost 3,000 points, marking the second-worst day in its history.
> 
> The Dow plummeted by 2,997 points Monday for a loss of 12.9 percent, the steepest drop by points and its second-steepest drop by percentage in the index's history. The Dow's drop shattered records set on March 12, when the average sunk 2,352 points for a loss of 10 percent.
> 
> ...



Let's hope the left keeps this up.  So many have wised up to their trickery and decay.  The further they go the more absurd.  It would be a great service to the human-kind should the Democrat party collapse for good.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> looks like an ordinary day at the airport to me....



In the middle of a global pandemic?

Oh...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Specifics? Name the stocks you’d go long right now.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.


That is about the worst thing, they could do.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Thousands standing in line for hours while there is an out of control virus taking place and doctors are prescribing social distancing.  

What it looks like is the blob’s incompetence to everyone else


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



go for it. I’ll buy it later for less.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Home Depot and Apple are both good individual gambles if you don't like energy stocks....


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.
> ...



Im curious.  Why do you say that?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Thousands standing in line for hours while there is an out of control virus taking place and doctors are prescribing social distancing.
> 
> What it looks like is the blob’s incompetence to everyone else


Looks like LAX on a holiday to me....


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Whatever you pay for them tomorrow, I will buy them for less in the future.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


I set a low buy in price...when it hits that amount my manager will buy as directed....


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > looks like an ordinary day at the airport to me....
> ...



exactly.  The same administration that told people to distance themselves from one another caused this situation.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


When it starts back up it will climb so fast you will lose more than you think you are saving by waiting....


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.
> ...



As you know, there was not a bloated market.  President Donald Trump made all the changes necessary to employ record numbers and to increase wages.

He started doing the right thing in January when WHO advised AGAINST closing our borders to travelers from the Wuhan area of China.

Progressives must be immensely proud of themselves for wishing pain and suffering for their neighbors.  I'm sorry, I can't understand their reasoning.

Published February 1, 2020
*China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'*
By Joe McDonald, Sam McNeil | Associated Press
[...]
On Friday, the United States declared a public health emergency and President Donald Trump signed an order barring entry to foreign nationals, other than immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents, who visited China within the last 14 days, which scientists say is the virus’s longest incubation period.

*'Unfriendly comments'*
China criticized the U.S. controls, which it said contradicted the WHO’s appeal to avoid travel bans, and “unfriendly comments” that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

“Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,” said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

*WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in Geneva that despite the emergency declaration, there is “no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade.”*
[...]
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Market circuit breakers which are set by the exchanges help to stabilize a market so when there is major market fall, traders anxious to clear their position do not add to the collapse. For example, if the price of the Standard & Poor 500 index falls 7% from the previous close, trading of all stocks on the two major U.S. stock exchanges – the New York Stock Exchange and the NASDAQ is suspended for 15 minutes. If it drops an additional 6%, trading halts for another 15 minutes. If the S&P 500 drops a further 7% – for a total drop of 20% then trading ceases for the day.

If the market is closed too long, it can give the signal that American markets are not free of government intervention and that they are unreliable.  In general, investors prefer the market is open during major falls so they know at all times the value of their portfolio. 

While temporary halts to trading gives market participants time to parse information and make more levelheaded decisions, a shutdown could cause real damage to U.S. investments in the long run if they’re seen as less of a haven to global investors.


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 16, 2020)

How much 'credit' should the fear / panic-fueling media and stock market manipulators get for the plummet?


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Specifically, what did President Donald Trump do to cause this situation?  Smuggle the virus into Wuhan, China?


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...


The administration and fed have used up all the recession stopping big guns, tax cuts, government spending, and interest rate cuts trying to extend the life of an economic expansion that was way overdue for a correction.  Now the only thing left is to stop the virus and that's going to take time.   

IMHO, you will be witnessing one the greatest stock buying opportunities in our history over the next few months. However, in terms of the DJIA, it could reach down as low as 13,000.  It all depends on how soon the market sees an end to the epidemic.  I have started buying and will continue as the market falls.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


As I said in a previous post, government shutdowns of a free market casts doubts on just how free the market actually is.  It removes one primary advantages of free markets, liquidity.    It also creates a lot of of anxiety among investors when they have no gauge as to the current value of their investments.  Finally, there is no evidence that closing markets have any real effect on the future movements of the market.


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> The markets were closed after 9/11 for a week so that is the way it has worked



Economics was not the major reason for closing the markets after 9/11.  The collapse of those two buildings caused extensive underground damage under the building sites that needed to be cleared and repaired.


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

Winco said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...



The people were not fired, the office of, and the bureaucracy was removed.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> How much 'credit' should the fear / panic-fueling media and stock market manipulators get for the plummet?


None


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


They chose to invest and take the risk. The reason equities have a higher long term return than Treasury Bonds is because they have RISK.  Should we protect investors from all losses?


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 16, 2020)

Winco said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.
> ...



The left celebrate anything they can use to bash Trump, FACT!


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Cause?  None.  The response has been confused and disorganized


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 16, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Actually....not everyone. Those of us who saw this coming are doing just fine, thank you.



As a fiscal conservative my money is in real estate, metals, and cash accounts. Which don't earn much in interest but I avoid the booms and busts of the wall street casinos.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> They need to shutdown the stock markets until next Monday.


/----/ If they close the market until Monday, what happens to options expiring this Friday? Do we get the premium?


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So you've got nothing but hate and vitriol for President Trump who has been ahead of the curve on this from day one.

Published February 1, 2020
*China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'*
By Joe McDonald, Sam McNeil | Associated Press
[...]
On Friday, the United States declared a public health emergency and President Donald Trump signed an order barring entry to foreign nationals, other than immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents, who visited China within the last 14 days, which scientists say is the virus’s longest incubation period.

*'Unfriendly comments'*
China criticized the U.S. controls, which it said contradicted the WHO’s appeal to avoid travel bans, and “unfriendly comments” that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

“Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,” said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

*WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in Geneva that despite the emergency declaration, there is “no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade.”*
[...]
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


I could not have said that better.  For over 50 years I have been in the market, always hoping to pick a market top or bottom and have never done so.  Today it is even harder than ever because markets move so fast.  Just as the DOW fell 3,000 today, a change could occur tomorrow and the market could go up 3,000 and another thousand or so the next day.  While you're trying to decide what the fuck is happening, you are 5,000 points off that bottom.  The only sure way to beat the market is buy it down.  Once the stocks are at bargain level, you start buying and continue buying as they fall.  You might have to wait a year or so or longer but the odds are you will make a substantial profit.


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.
> ...



Lib please its so obvious you people can barely contain your glee.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



After telling people to socially distance themselves, your blob caused this.  


 

The response has been terrible


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...








I've flown in and out of O'Hare Airport countless times, on business and to visit family.  They have over 2,500 aircraft operations a DAY.  Most in the world.  That's a typical day in Chicago.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Sure you have...LOL.


The fact of the matter remains that the Blob’s CDC tells Americans to socially distance themselves and then the Blob’s FAA makes Americans who just flew in from overseas stand shoulder to shoulder for hours at many airports.  This is a confused and disorganized response created by your incompetent Blob.


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yet you want these idiots to take over healthcare......


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You wish the response was terrible but it wasn't and it isn't...you post one stupid picture and you are ready to call the response a failure...the persons that failed were your educators....


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Sure you have...LOL.
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter remains that the Blob’s CDC tells Americans to socially distance themselves and then the Blob’s FAA makes Americans who just flew in from overseas stand shoulder to shoulder for hours at many airports. This is a confused and disorganized response created by your incompetent Blob.



I was a pre-teen when we moved from Chicago in 1954.  I have relatives living there today.  I was active in my professional association for over 40 years.  Our headquarters are in Chicago, legislative office in Washington DC and our state Association in Orlando, FL.  In addition to being a Realtor, I was a professional speaker and worked for them as an instructor as well.

You only WANT it to be confused and disorganized.  This comes as a shock to you but those same passengers FLEW into O'Hare on THE SAME PLANE...SHOULDER TO SHOULDER.

It is sad that you make such a feeble effort to disparage a president simply because he is doing a great job and that hurts you.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Zander said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



The Blob can't run a casino...he's really messing up the response.  Good to see you're finally calling your lord and master an idiot.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



The miles of empty shelves and the complete absence of FEMA speaks for itself as well.  As does the stock market which is plummeting faster than a falling rock..


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you have...LOL.
> ...



And the US government can't do anything about what British Airways does with it's seating arrangement.  What it can do is disallow the plane to come here when we were clearly not-equipped to handle the passengers that we (should have) knew was coming.  One would think a seasoned air traveler would know these things.  It seems you do not.  Oh well.  

But when you govern via tweet, you really can't blame the FAA for not knowing what the CDC is doing much less the White House.  The blob is fucking up the response.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


FEMA is not going to restock your market shelves...call the manager....They are not running out of TP they were not ready for the rapid hoarding you cowards are doing when you scare your own snowflake asses over pictures on your phones.....they should take away all of your stupid phones....bunch of cowards....


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you have...LOL.
> ...




Here is DFW's detention camp:  






Oh wait..it is an airport.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


With the GM bailout, quantitative easing, etc... I think the cat may be out of the bag as to government intervention.  




Flopper said:


> While temporary halts to trading gives market participants time to parse information and make more levelheaded decisions, a shutdown could cause real damage to U.S. investments in the long run if they’re seen as less of a haven to global investors.



Possible.  Long run considerations are great.  But someone who is losing $10-50K of their retirement at the age of 58 is probably not too worried about what the Sultan of Brunei is doing with his portfolio.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Someone can't read.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Thats fine for individual investors who have a brokerage account, buy individual stocks, wash, rinse, repeat. Great.  

If you're investing in your 401k through payroll deduction in many if not most cases, you are only given a group of mutual funds to in which to invest and you don't have the luxury of pointing all of your money to a specific company or in some cases, individual industry.  I imagine whatever company gets the patent on the vaccine will have a good year stock wise and those who have capital to invest can feast on their success as well.  You don't always get the chance when you're not in that position.  

Heaven help you if you work at a place (as I  did) where the employer offered you the choice of investing in the 401k and/or (I don't recall) buying corporation stock and they would match your investment to a certain percentage.  A lot of people took the match and are probably losing their shirt right now.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 16, 2020)

Rubbish. There aren't any losses until equity prices fall below their real values, which in terms of the real economy is a DOW around 15,000 to 18,000 tops. Fake  and hyper-inflated equity valuations can't lose value they never had in the first place. Speculators will just lose what they gambled, and no one need care about their losses, they never earned the gains in the first place, either. They added less than zero to the returns and values.


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



He's no ones lord and master, except maybe yours. 

The truth is, he is one imperfect man doing the best his can with a dysfunctional, broken, bloated bureaucracy that both parties have built.  Blaming him for everything bad in government is something a retarded child does.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 16, 2020)

Zander said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



And when he's gone the GOP is back to nothing, since the votes that put Trump over the top were also sending the RNC a message as well. They go back to pushing Jeb or lil Mario off on their base the Dems could elect Fidel Castro for the White House.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 16, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Stocks took their steepest losses since the 1987 market crash on Monday as the Dow Jones Industrial Average plunged almost 3,000 points, marking the second-worst day in its history.
> 
> The Dow plummeted by 2,997 points Monday for a loss of 12.9 percent, the steepest drop by points and its second-steepest drop by percentage in the index's history. The Dow's drop shattered records set on March 12, when the average sunk 2,352 points for a loss of 10 percent.
> 
> ...




No ones voting for your  mentally challenged deep state puppet joe biden ya fuckin leftwing moronic asswipe....I'm well over high 6 figures off ....and dont care
I hope it tanks some more
Buying opportunities approaching rapidly


----------



## edward37 (Mar 16, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks took their steepest losses since the 1987 market crash on Monday as the Dow Jones Industrial Average plunged almost 3,000 points, marking the second-worst day in its history.
> ...


Mentally challenged ??   The scum trump .his family, his  cowardly senate ,and his POS that support him


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 16, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...




Wot lol


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> The miles of empty shelves and the complete absence of FEMA speaks for itself as well. As does the stock market which is plummeting faster than a falling rock..



So...share with us what FEMA has to do with people hoarding toilet paper?

What does President Donald Trump have to do with a WORLD in a biological crisis and ours is both the best prepared and has done what needed to be done, in SPITE of the United Nations and Democrats.


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...








This comes as a shock to you but those same passengers FLEW into O'Hare on THE SAME PLANE...SHOULDER TO SHOULDER.

It is sad that you make such a feeble effort to disparage a president simply because he is doing a great job and that hurts you.


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Mentally challenged ?? The scum trump .his family, his cowardly senate ,and his POS that support him



Yes, mentally challenged.  BOTH candidates.  During the first few minutes of the debate, Joe Biden referred to the Coronavirus as the Swine Flu, H1N1, and Bernie Sanders called it Ebola.

You have the blind leading the blind as the very best that the Democrats have to offer our country.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


You're talking as if Trump has no chance because of the virus.  The fact is he certain does have a good chance of winning if he can turned things around and democrats fail to grasp opportunities.  Right now Trump is at the mercy of the virus.  If the measures that the nation has taken works and in a few months, restrictions are lifted, and the market rebounds, Trump could be on top.  Trump would have his rallies back with that shit eating grin on his face, lying his ass off.  However, if it goes the other way and in the fall we are in the middle of a recession, people are still dying from the virus, he may well be toast.  My point is that politically, it could go either way.  In the fall, Trump could be boasting of how he has defeated the virus or he could trying to blame his failures on democrats.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...


You simple can not operate a free market based on protecting people's profits.  People are selling short and making money out this market fall just as someone else is loosing money because they are long on the market.  Loses and profits should be irrelevant to the operation of a market because no one wants to risk their money when the game is rigged in order to protect the interest of some while penalizes other.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Zander said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Gee, if he could only "hire the best people" to fix the government he's leading.  Being hopelessly incompetent is probably a handicap.  The truth is that your blob is simply not up to the job.  He'd probably be the first to tell you.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The miles of empty shelves and the complete absence of FEMA speaks for itself as well. As does the stock market which is plummeting faster than a falling rock..
> ...



Oh brother....you're the one thinking that it has to do with toilet paper doofus.

FEMA could be handing out water...for one thing.  The local governments routinely determine what are called "food desserts"  FEMA could be doing a lot of goods where the outbreak overlaps with the shortages of food.  Or any number of other applications.  Where are they?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Home Depot and Apple, huh. Apple has supply chain problems and a customer who just lost a whole bunch of discretionary cash, so no thanks. Same for Home Depot. There margins are not in lumber. They are in the DISCRETIONARY purchase like appliances, paint and tools. Again, no thanks.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 16, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone else notice that the market started dropping more rapidly, the longer Trump talked in his presser today?



recessions come.  Recession go. The sun may not rise tomorrow but that will remain true.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



*Again, someone who travels should understand that the US Government cannot legislate how KAL, Lufthansa or BA run their planes. It can allow them to land in more than 12 air ports, have the security, medical, and logistical means to deal with the influx of passengers.  

I don't know if you're just pretending to be dense or are actually this brazenly stupid.  

The CDC--that your blob runs--says practice social distancing. 
The FAA--that your blob runs--then packs airports shoulder to shoulder with passengers.  

Someone from Mars who looks at your blob would determine rather quickly that he screwed up the response by having two organizations that he runs prescribe one remedy and then perform actions that do the exact opposite.  *


----------



## DOTR (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




I don’t think so. Had I invested everything taken from me over my lifetime for SS in the stock market I would be a millionaire from that source alone now. And it would be my kids when I die...not the property of the government.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Wow...okay.  Again, someone whose looking at retirement and can't wait for a recovery is probably looking at it with a different set of glasses.  Worrying about investor confidence and not knowing how much a share of AT&T is really worth is fine....  What a lot of investors are more worried about is the value of their portfolios and that is trending downward-bigly.  

I see your point.  I just don't agree with it.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed Dems are celebrating.
> ...




    Bullshit. Liberals see the chance to finish off America. And it’s building a hatred towards you that you can’t comprehend.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 16, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



If you believe this is going to be a V shaped recovery, which apparently you do, you don’t know what you’re watching. There is literally no way I’d put any money in this market right now. Risk (volatility) is waaaay to high. As I write this, DJIA futures are up over 700 points after a nearly 3000 point drop. How can anybody believe we are anywhere near the bottom with the VIX over 50, let alone 70 where it is now. You might as well go to Vegas, but you can’t because it is essentially shut down.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Great example of why using the stock market as your sole source of retirement security is a fool's errand
> 
> This is twice in 12 years.




   I don’t find it a Fools errand. I went all in in 2011 and am still sitting on double my original  money. I get dividend checks in April, July, September and the December check includes capital gains. They will still come in. I usually start haunting the mail about April 7th.

Did you double your money?

   My IRR for the last year, until today, is -1.9%. What fool buys stocks and never expects a loss? Bonds were paying .5%. Still glad I wasn’t there.

   I didn’t own any defensive stocks...not my style. But it was being recommended two years ago. So could you recommend this?... 

  Do you even know what you are talking about?


----------



## Zander (Mar 17, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



And you had the nerve to call me angry.....?



Buy a mirror dearie


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Great example of why using the stock market as your sole source of retirement security is a fool's errand
> ...


I know that if what you say is true, you are the extreme exception.

that’s no way to do national policy


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


You then disagree with many wall st experts...


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Home depot is unrealistically low and spring is just around the corner and housing starts and remodels are on the rise....suit yourself...


----------



## Markle (Mar 17, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Gee, if he could only "hire the best people" to fix the government he's leading. Being hopelessly incompetent is probably a handicap. The truth is that your blob is simply not up to the job. He'd probably be the first to tell you.



That President Donald Trump is doing such a great job, understandably, is heartbreaking to you.  Why not kick back, relax and simply enjoy all the great things being done for this country by this great President.  Enjoy the next five years with President Trump.  

Speaking of incompetence.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 17, 2020)

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The miles of empty shelves and the complete absence of FEMA speaks for itself as well. As does the stock market which is plummeting faster than a falling rock..
> ...



FEMA itself doesn't have anything to do directly with people hoarding toilet paper.  However, if they respond quickly and make the people feel safe, then there is less chance of hoarding because people feel like there is someone helping out.  If FEMA does a shitty response, or does it later than people feel they should, then that is when people think that nobody is there to help and so they feel like they need to take matters into their own hands and start hoarding.

As far as what has Trump done?  Not much that I can see as we still don't have enough tests yet, the places where the tests can be processed are still fairly limited, and you can't get a test if you want one, only if a doctor thinks you need one.  Then, there is the fact that in 2018 Trump got rid of the entire pandemic chain of command in the WH.  Granted, yesterday was good news in the fact that they have started to test a vaccine, but hate to tell you that it's still gonna take at least a year as they need to see how well it works, and that takes time and observation.

And, Trump downplaying it as much as he has could have serious consequences if people think it's only as bad as a  cold.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 17, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Yes, I do. At least the ones you see on CNBC. How many of them warned you about this more than 3 weeks ago? The ones I read and follow did, and I shared it here on this forum in February.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 17, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



So did you buy it? 
Do you realize we are in a recession? Do you think the United Airlines’s pilot who gets furloughed for 3 months will decide to remodel his kitchen on his time off with no income? It’s your money bro.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


We are not in a recession but you go on ahead and keep repeating it to yourself...maybe it will come true for you...but it won't for me...no stock market panic can turn off a hot main street...so I do not fear a recession in the slightest...and neither do most experts....in a recession?...what a buck tooth clown....Buuuaahahahaha!!!


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Oh yeah bucktooth the future teller.....do you read palms too?...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 17, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Who are your “most experts? There are plenty of economist who disagree with your experts. Why don’t you go ahead and post a link to your experts there sport? Here are some “clowns” who think a recession is imminent.
Economists are increasingly worried the coronavirus could cause a recession this year
Zandi isn't alone, with other prominent experts sounding the alarm. Larry Summers and Jason Furman, who were economic advisers to President Barack Obama, also think a recession is likely. The concerns have been magnified this week by Thursday's historic plunge on Wall Street and a slump in oil prices. Here's a rundown of prominent economists who are now using the "R" word:


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Because I'm not here to play copy and paste with you...look it up for yourself....and then you can choose who to believe....and who not to believe...


----------



## Markle (Mar 17, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> FEMA itself doesn't have anything to do directly with people hoarding toilet paper. However, if they respond quickly and make the people feel safe, then there is less chance of hoarding because people feel like there is someone helping out. If FEMA does a shitty response, or does it later than people feel they should, then that is when people think that nobody is there to help and so they feel like they need to take matters into their own hands and start hoarding.



Confused, as usual.  You admit that FEMA has nothing to do with the hoarding of toilet paper.  Then you go on to confuse yourself when you say that if they do a poor job, people will start hoarding.  I paraphrased but that's the gist of what you said.  Care to translate?



ABikerSailor said:


> As far as what has Trump done? Not much that I can see as we still don't have enough tests yet, the places where the tests can be processed are still fairly limited, and you can't get a test if you want one, only if a doctor thinks you need one. Then, there is the fact that in 2018 Trump got rid of the entire pandemic chain of command in the WH. Granted, yesterday was good news in the fact that they have started to test a vaccine, but hate to tell you that it's still gonna take at least a year as they need to see how well it works, and that takes time and observation.



Yep, test are slow getting out.  At the same time, how would more tests have slowed the spread?  It would not done anything,  We'd be exactly where we are today.  Why do you need one if you're not at risk?  All that does is overload the system with unnecessary tests.

As you know, President Donald Trump eliminated the OFFICE of pandemics or whatever, he did not remove the personnel, it removed a layer of bureaucracy and the name of the office.  Specifically, what would have happened differently if we had another "office"?  IF we had that extra office?

President Trump hasn't done much?  Really?  The President started working on the issue back in January.  What were the Democrats doing?  Screaming about impeachment and holding hearings.

Would it have been better for President Trump going on the air with his hair on fire screaming to run for the hills?

What is your plan?  What would you (Democrats) have done that is not being done?  Show us their plan, I've not seen it as yet.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 17, 2020)

You know, while the stock market might be able to bounce back when the dust settles down with this virus thing, people need to remember something really important...................our economy is basically a service economy.  Workers who are laid off or furloughed for a couple of weeks will never see those paychecks, and I don't really believe that Trump is willing to send out paychecks to everyone who catches the virus while they are out of work.

Then...............there are the mom and pop restaurants who will lose money if the city decides to shut everything down.  They won't see that money they lost come back either, and in some cases, it could cause them to shut down permanently.

Sorry, but the recovery isn't going to be as quick as some of you think.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 17, 2020)

Markle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > FEMA itself doesn't have anything to do directly with people hoarding toilet paper. However, if they respond quickly and make the people feel safe, then there is less chance of hoarding because people feel like there is someone helping out. If FEMA does a shitty response, or does it later than people feel they should, then that is when people think that nobody is there to help and so they feel like they need to take matters into their own hands and start hoarding.
> ...



The more people who are tested, then the more you know about the virus and who needs to be quarantined.  If you don't test people and they have the virus, they can pass it around the community.  If we are the greatest country in the world (as Trump claims), then why is S. Korea kicking our asses in testing and containment?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 17, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



In other words, you can’t find any hacks out there saying there is no chance of recession. Duly noted.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


You AGAIN?.... fine crawl into your hole and don't buy any stocks....hows that?...


----------



## Markle (Mar 17, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Larry Summers and Jason Furman, who were economic advisers to President Barack Obama, also think a recession is likely.



You mean they are PRAYING for a recession.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 17, 2020)

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, if he could only "hire the best people" to fix the government he's leading. Being hopelessly incompetent is probably a handicap. The truth is that your blob is simply not up to the job. He'd probably be the first to tell you.
> ...


Only if he cancels the election and declares himself emperor


----------



## Flopper (Mar 17, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Testing is the right way to go, provide there is doctor's order and any positive results is reported according to the CDC guidelines.   Last thing we need is people getting tested ever time they have a scratchy throat or a sniffle.


----------



## Markle (Mar 17, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



As you know, everything possible has been done to encourage people to maintain a social distance.  Who are resisting those efforts?  Young people, most likely many of Bernie Sanders base.

What is your plan? What would you (Democrats) have done that is not being done? Show us their plan, I've not seen it as yet.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 17, 2020)

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



  If? Look it up.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 18, 2020)

How do I look up your actions and your claims about what you did or didn't do?

Bottom line...if you did what you claim...you gambled and came out ahead(so far)...and you had the "table stakes" to do that.

That is NO way to do national policy...especially concerning retirement


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 18, 2020)

Well, today it closed below 20,000 to finish at 19,898.  Seems that every time Trump gets on television to tell us what a great job he's doing, the market takes a dive.

Wonder if he's gonna get on television again tomorrow and shoot for 18,500?


----------



## Markle (Mar 18, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, today it closed below 20,000 to finish at 19,898.  Seems that every time Trump gets on television to tell us what a great job he's doing, the market takes a dive.
> 
> Wonder if he's gonna get on television again tomorrow and shoot for 18,500?



Why do you gloat over millions of your fellow American's suffering through no fault of their own and no fault of President Donald Trump or our Congress?

Is that what your parents taught you was a good way to act and think?  WOW!  I must be fun around the ol' dinner table on Thanksgiving!


----------



## Flopper (Mar 18, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, today it closed below 20,000 to finish at 19,898.  Seems that every time Trump gets on television to tell us what a great job he's doing, the market takes a dive.
> 
> Wonder if he's gonna get on television again tomorrow and shoot for 18,500?


I hope not.  I would say somewhere between 15000 and 18000 looks like a reasonable bottom.  That would bring the current PE ratio down to 50% to 60% of their high.

There is really not much Trump can do to simulate the economy at this point. Had his tax cut not been so aggressive or there had not been 6 interest rate cuts since last summer in an effort to keep the economy expanding till after the election, the government would have a lot more options to stimulate the economy now.   However, the only thing that is going to turn the market around is good news on the medical front.  Nothing will please the market more than decreasing numbers new cases.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 19, 2020)

Markle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, today it closed below 20,000 to finish at 19,898.  Seems that every time Trump gets on television to tell us what a great job he's doing, the market takes a dive.
> ...



I'm not gloating over anything.  I'm actually pissed that Trump has done such a piss poor job of handling this situation.  Yesterday, it was announced that Amarillo now has 2 cases of COVID-19, and they were going to start testing, but then had to stop, as there aren't enough PPE's to go around.  They don't have the supplies needed to test, nor is there a vaccine on the near horizon.  Granted, they announced yesterday that there were people who had taken the first shots to see if the vaccine works, but now they have to be observed for over a year to see what the effects are, or if it even works.

Don't believe Trump when he says there is a vaccine that will be available soon.  Most doctors estimate 12 to 18 months from now before it's available, and that is if the one they are currently testing works.


----------



## Markle (Mar 19, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm not gloating over anything. I'm actually pissed that Trump has done such a piss poor job of handling this situation. Yesterday, it was announced that Amarillo now has 2 cases of COVID-19, and they were going to start testing, but then had to stop, as there aren't enough PPE's to go around. They don't have the supplies needed to test, nor is there a vaccine on the near horizon. Granted, they announced yesterday that there were people who had taken the first shots to see if the vaccine works, but now they have to be observed for over a year to see what the effects are, or if it even works.
> 
> Don't believe Trump when he says there is a vaccine that will be available soon. Most doctors estimate 12 to 18 months from now before it's available, and that is if the one they are currently testing works.



President Donald Trump is doing his usual spectacular job.  There ARE vaccines on the horizon and there are also very promising cures.

Of course, you're gloating.  You continue to do so here with your lies.

Published February 1, 2020
*China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'*
By Joe McDonald, Sam McNeil | Associated Press
[...]
On Friday, the United States declared a public health emergency and President Donald Trump and an order barring entry to foreign nationals, other than immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents, who visited China within the last 14 days, which scientists say is the virus’s longest incubation period.

*'Unfriendly comments'*
China criticized the U.S. controls, which it said contradicted the WHO’s appeal to avoid travel bans, and “unfriendly comments” that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

“Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,” said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

*WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in Geneva that despite the emergency declaration, there is “no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade.”*
[...]
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

###

*U.S.
CALIFORNIA'S DEMOCRAT GOVERNOR PRAISES TRUMP'S RESPONSE TO CORONAVIRUS ON CRUISE SHIP: 'EVERY SINGLE THING HE SAID THEY FOLLOWED THROUGH ON'*
BY *JASON LEMON* ON 3/9/20 AT 1:29 PM EDT

California's Democratic Governor Gavin Newsom praised President Donald Trump on Monday for supporting his state as it assisted with the repatriation of passengers from the coronavirus-infected Grand Princess cruise ship.

Trump and his administration have faced criticism for their response to the coronavirus. But Newsom, who declared a state of emergency in California last Wednesday, shared positive remarks about the way the president had responded and supported the West Coast state as it allowed the Grand Princess, which had 21 infected passengers aboard, to dock in Oakland.

California's Democrat governor praises Trump's response to Coronavirus on cruise ship

###

*FOX NEWS FLASH
Published* 1 hour ago  [03/17/20]
*Dr. Ronny Jackson says Trump prevented American coronavirus pandemic on level of Italy, Iran*
By *Yael Halon | Fox News*

Former White House physician Dr. Ronny Jackson praised President Trump Monday night after he announced a list of guidelines that he and the White House coronavirus task force hoped will slow the spread of the pandemic within 15 days.

"The president has done everything he needed to do in this case," Jackson told "Hannity". "He’s acted quickly and decisively. He did what he always has done ... he went with his instincts."

"He put together a top-notch team and he was criticized.... despite that, he carried on and did what he needed to do for our country. He put the [China] travel ban in place," he added.

Jackson said he does not expect the virus to spread at the rate that it has in places like Italy and Iran due to the president's "quick and decisive actions," notably his decision to restrict travel into the U.S. from China in late January.

Dr. Ronny Jackson says Trump prevented American coronavirus pandemic on level of Italy, Iran

###

*Cuomo Praises Trump’s Coronavirus Response: ‘His Team Is On It’*
By MAIREAD MCARDLE
March 17, 2020 11:48 AM

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo praised the Trump administration’s efforts to handle the coronavirus outbreak on Tuesday, after initially criticizing the federal government’s response as “absurd and nonsensical.”

“His team is on it. They’ve been responsive,” Cuomo said at a press conference. “I want to say thank you.”

Cuomo Praises Trump's Coronavirus Response: 'His Team Is On It' | National Review


----------

